
Hardest Organic Material Ever Designed by Scientists - tzury
http://news.discovery.com/tech/print-body-armor.html
======
tzury
Same story on engadget [http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/29/transparent-
material-deve...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/29/transparent-material-
developed-thats-twice-as-strong-as-kevlar/)

